# Taking my table saw to the next level: Correct segments straight off the saw!



## RUINTUIT

I've had mine since they came out, and use it for everything but what you use yours for. Love it, and honestly love anything that I've used of Incra, including my TSLS 32 on my Craftsman contractor saw. Just can't go wrong with the accuracy.


----------



## MagicalMichael

I have had two good miter sleds. First the "Dubby" and now the Osborne ( http://osbornemfg.com). The latter is fabulous. It is triangulated, so rock solid; was dead accurate out of the box; has a very long extension arm; and is easily reversible to work either left or right handed. I don't know why people bother making sleds since many of the current miter offerings are so versatile.

Michael


----------



## Tennessee

I looked closely at the Osborne. I found numerous reviews about that triangulated third arm - the connections they now use for it. People complaining about play showing up in those connections. Obviously you have had great success with yours.
And I agree - after building two sleds over the years, and having them both gain slop over time, these pro units are the way to go. Kreg, Incra, Osborne, just to name a few, I now believe they are all better than any MDF or plywood sled I could make, accuracy wise.


----------



## Ottacat

I have this same setup and don't have a traditional crosscut sled. I've found it works for the type of projects I make. I've even used the 1/2 degree increment feature which I never thought I would use. I always use a sacrificial backer board to reduce tearout and replace it every few months. Glad it is working out for you!


----------



## DocSavage45

Great to have a customer base. Helps to pay for the better tools. Time is money in production. Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## thimmaker

Am I missing something or are you flipping the board over after each cut? That kind of ruins the grain pattern on nicely figured wood kept in order?? Accuracy of coarse is great but I get good results setting two angles with a draftsmans triangle. And 4 shorter guides under the sled that fit tight and waxed help on a wooden sled. just mho.


----------



## ellen35

I just wish someone would make a good 45 degree sled for cutting miters easily. So far my home made sled for 45's is all I got…but it does work beautifully.


----------



## Tennessee

thimmaker: I am flipping the board over every cut. For 99% of my wood, it is not an issue.
Yesterday, I did cut some flame maple for accent pieces in a ring, but it was flamed on both sides. If I need the grain exactly the same on a given ring, (so far I am new enough to this it is not an issue), I just cut as normal but separate them into two stacks, one side and the other side of the board. Save the one stack for another ring.

ellen: Now that I have the Incra 1000HD, I don't have to use the Miter Express sled with it, I can just pull the miter out of the sled and put it into my table saw, (may have to readjust the slop rings in the miter slot bar), and have any degree I want with good accuracy. I have parked all my sleds into my wood room and out of my shop.
I know I have some mirror frames coming up, so I will also be using this for frame work.


----------



## Gene01

Ever considered the Miterset? Works with your stock miter gauge.


----------



## Tennessee

Gene:
Actually I did look at them. Interesting approach, but two things:

I passed first since they do .5 degree at best. Since I do a lot of 16 segment rings, (don't know why, just like that number), I needed 11.25', which the Miterset cannot reach. And I liked the .1' setting gauge on the Incra 1000HD. It allows for virtually any amount of segments, no matter how odd.

The other thing is I did not see any provision to tighten up your miter slot bar to eliminate slop from the bar and changes your angle a tad. I don't own one miter that does not have some slop when in the slot, until I bought the Incra, which has provisions for that.


----------



## MagicalMichael

I have had absolutely no play in my Osborne sled. I bought one for my son about a year ago and his is also rock solid. The only way I can imagine any play in this design would be in an over-drilled detent, in which case I would go back to the mfg. about a defect. The basic triangulated design is very rigid. The dubby (In-line Industries) was also dead on accuarate but when I bought a new table saw I needed a clarification on their measuring system and four emails/phone calls went unanswered before I bought the Osborne.

Michael


----------



## Peteybadboy

Did you look at the Incra 5000 sled? What is the difference from the express?


----------



## Tennessee

The only way I found the Incra 5000 was with the combo pack, which has the Miter 1000SE included with the sled.

I wanted the 1000HD, so I bought the Express, which is the sled alone, and added the 1000HD.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I see the HD has way more set stops than the SE. You think Incra would let you pick the Miter gauge to go with the 5000 sled…I wonder if Rockler will let you swap one for the other?


----------



## Tennessee

I don't think so. The Incra 5000 combo pack is all most people who do furniture building and other mostly traditional woodworking need. It is the segmented turning people using those really odd angles that really need the crazy number of indents in the 1000HD. Hence, it is about $30 more if you just buy the miter, I think. In addition, like I said in an earlier post, I was able to dial in a 16 segment ring, which calls for 11.25', first time, no air gaps in the segments, no sanding needed. Just incredible.
My guess is if you want the larger sled, you can buy that alone, and then whatever miter like I did with the Express.


----------



## Rink

I just got the 1000HD. I'm also interested in cutting segments. Is there any reason you need the miter express sled to do those? Couldn't you as easily do that with just the miter gauge? It took me a while to set up my gauge to the slots and I'm foreseeing frustration if I was to go back and forth from sled to naked gauge.

David


----------



## pixeltim

Im curious about the sled and it's usefulness too. I recently picked up the 1000HD too and it was off by half a degree. The manual didn't say how to adjust that part, but eventually I did figure it out and now I love it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pixeltim,

In order to get the gauge set properly you set the gauge to the cut in the sled not the blade.. I had an Ingra support guy on the phone and that fixed it. First you have to make sure your saw is set up properly.


----------

